# IASCA Judge Training in California



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I am trying to schedule an IASCA judges training for December 6th and 7th. In order to have the training I need commitments from at least 10 people to cover the expenses, before I will schedule the event. 



The training consists of one day in class and one day in cars listening. The cost for the training is $100 for both days. The training will take place at Audio Shoppe in Riverside California.



If you are interested please contact me via email at [email protected]


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

This is a class/lecture I probably wouldn't mind sitting in. I don't think I can follow through to be a judge, though, I would like to know what goes through their minds when judging.

Also, thanks for bringing this IASCA stuff towards the west.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

This is a great opportunity to find out EXACTLY what the judges are looking for. Many attendants are just competitors who want to more clearly understand what will get them the most points. Compared to the price of your car, equipment, and gas to get to events and finals . . .$100 isnt much.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Are your are new IASCA west coast director ?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^dude are you living under a rock? oh wait youre overseas so yeah...lol!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I am not the new "west coast director". I am just a competitor who decided to get an IASCA promoter's license and get shows going in California again. I have had good luck getting the manufacturers and local shops to support IASCA and it looks like I'll have 10-12 shows this year and a judge training.

BTW schuey_1, I have tried to call you to tell you baout the shows, but your cell never picks up. Email me a good number for you.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> I am not the new "west coast director". I am just a competitor who decided to get an IASCA promoter's license and get shows going in California again. I have had good luck getting the manufacturers and local shops to support IASCA and it looks like I'll have 10-12 shows this year and a judge training.
> 
> BTW schuey_1, I have tried to call you to tell you baout the shows, but your cell never picks up. Email me a good number for you.


Wow 10-12 show that great news to Socal competitor.I'm sad that i'm here in the Philippines right i like to show my support and help IASCA west coast do good show again.

I will be back in Socal around Feb or March and maybe i can help you guys judge and maybe compete with my subaru before i ship it out here in the Philippines 

My # is still good but our time is different you can call me around 7pm to 12 your time and my e-mail addy is [email protected]


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

hey socal, i emailed you 3 days ago and have not heard from you. whats the deal with the training?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I am still waiting to get 4 more people. It's gonna take 10 just to cover my costs do do the training.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I need one more commiment to finalize the event. So far I have 9 participants, but I need 10 just to cover my costs to have it. 

Also remember:

1.) You get a free competitor membership (which is $60) for doing the training, which you'd have to get anyways.

2.) You DO NOT have to ever judge an event if you just want to use it as a learning tool.

3.) When you know what the judges are looking for its a lot easier to give it to them.

-Peace


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

A Little more info about the trianing.

The training is a two day course. the first day is classroom seminar we will go over the rules and what they mean there is also the introduction to sound. this is new to the training class. 

the second day we will ask anyone who has a system built and ready for competition or not to bring their vehicles for the class to evaluate the sound. a variety of builds is a good thing. 

You will get the rule book, a sound quality disc, a 1 yr competitor membership, and your judges badge. 

Something everyone must know about judges training as it is done now. Once you have completed the Training, you will be classified as an Apprentice judge, Todd, and the IASCA staff will monitor your progress and each Judge will be moved to full judge status as IASCA feels they are ready. some may do this sooner than others, and those who have been judges before may do this very quickly (which again is a good thing)

This is a good way to learn what we as judges are looking for when judging, and when you think about what most competitors will spend thousands of dollars to get their system just so trying to get every point they can, this is a great chance to know what you need, and 100.00 is a small expense in the grand scheme of things.

Bryan


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

emailing you now. I am interested.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

The judge training IS happening. I have 11 people interested so far. The training will be from 10am-5pm Saturday and 10am-2pm Sunday. The training will take place at Audio Shoppe in Riverside, Ca. The fee is $100 and includes ISACA membership, a rule book, and a C/D. The membership alone is usually $60 so it's a great deal even for competitors who just want to understand what the judges are looking for. 

You are NOT required to judge if you go to the training, but you will have the opportunity to judge if you'd like to. In fact, half of the people going are people who only want to compete.

As part of the training we will listen to the judging C/D on a home reference system, go over the rules, learn what to listen for, learn how to describe what you're hearing, and spend a full day judging the participant's vehicles. We should have over ten vehicles to judge on Sunday.

Contact me at [email protected] to reserve a spot if you're interested. Please include your phone and address in the email.

-Todd


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump.

The event is coming up this Saturday . . . just wanted to say it's still on.

If you want to attend go to:

Audio Shoppe, Inc.
6760 Central Avenue Unit A
Riverside, Ca. 92504
(951) 787-0550 (951) 788-9379 (fax)

Event starts at 9am, pls be there 10-15 minutes early to get registered. Hours are 9am-5pm Saturday and 9am-2pm Sunday. The cost is $100 and includes 1 year IASCA membership. Lunch will be provided on Saturday. Feel free to call me with questions.

Todd Woodworth
909-816-2640


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for puttin this together todd.


and thanks for taking the time to fly down to socal and do the training bryan. fly safe!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

How was it?

I had to work so I wasn't able to attend.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

The training went well. Bryan Piper came out from Colorado to do the training, Matt from Image Dyanmics helped out with his input and a reference system and Jeremy Mullins graced us with his presence and RTA as well to help out the cause. Alan's conference room at Audio Shoppe was the perfect place for this type of event.

Thanks to the training I have a good sized judge pool for Southern California events. Now that I have 14+ certified IASCA judges in the area I will be able to have different judges for each show ensuring that we allow for a variety of tastes to be represented in the subjective SQ portion of the judging.

I have seven events planned for the upcoming months in California and I will be making the official announcements in the next 2-3 days once I have confirmations from the judges.

There will be another judge training coming up in early April in the Northern California area at Kustom Kar Audio in Petaluma. The first North California events are scheduled for April/May at Drive Customs and Kustom Kar Audio and we will be having regular events up there once I have a good judge pool in that area.

Thanks again to all the judges who showed up for the event, our trainer Bryan, Jeremy, Matt and Alan Hickman for the use of his facility.

If anyone is interested in attending the upcoming judge training in Petaluma please email me at [email protected].


----------

